# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Material Genético  Vendo semilla de ajo napuri

## Alfchanglock

Remato 1300 kg de semilla de ajo napurí  fumigada a S/.10.00 el kg. 
También tengo 2800 kg de semilla de la misma variedad pero seleccionada y fumigada a S/. 17.00 por kg. 
Para mayores informes llamar al 997530287.Temas similares: Vendo semilla de maralfalfa VENDO SEMILLA DE ALFALFA SAMPEDRANA Vendo Semilla de Sacha inchi Vendo semilla de cebolla variedades Compro semilla o plantones de platano, tambien semilla de Zapallo

----------


## isaac saenz ravines

hola me gustaria saber si aun tienes semilla de ajo napuri espero tu respuesta gracias

----------


## Alfchanglock

No ya no tenemos.

----------

